# Look what I found inside this rattler...



## Maybin7777 (Aug 27, 2013)

Shhh I'm hunting rabbit...


----------



## Son (Sep 11, 2013)

Yep, they love squirrels.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Sep 11, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## watermedic (Sep 12, 2013)

Son said:


> Yep, they love squirrels.



I think that is a rabbit. No tail on it.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 13, 2013)

Found somethin similar in a mosquito yesterday


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice Snake    found a haf grown P-dog an 16 eggs in a Prairerattler in SD yrs back    TJ


----------



## whossbows (Sep 18, 2013)

i got one a few years back that was 65 in without the head,had a full grown rabbit in it,


----------



## woodyjim (Oct 7, 2013)

Two for the price of one! I like it!


----------

